# Fridge No Work



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It was blowing fuses after purchase and they fixed it. The trailer has been plugged in for the last 3 weeks and I would look in the window and see the light on so no problem. Wrong, it had switched over to propane. Whether the tanks were full upon delivery, I am not sure but now I have 2 empty tanks and 30 dollars worth of garbage food in the fridge.

I am 1 1/2 weeks away from vacation. Looks like the dealer will be hearing from me on Tues. I am not even going to look at it this time.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn

Let me put my lawyer hat on for a moment --

Do not go offensive on the dealer yet. Do not tell him about the food or the propane. AT ALL.

Go to the dealer -- have him check the fridge. If he says "yep there is something still wrong" .. then have him write that on the trip ticket -- get a copy of the ticket, have the dealer begin repairs and while the repairs are in progress contact Keystone Customer Service AND Dominic (the fridge people)...

You will need to fax the trip ticket, the propane refill reciept and a food reciept that corresponds to the date of the pickup...

Dominic is great to work with -- politely explain to them what the reoccuring problem is and how it has cost you 60 gallons * 2.40 a gallon of propane and 30 dollars worht of food -- the odds are they will reimburse you for the food but iffy for the propane -- but you will have to go up a couple fo chains to get it done -- but remain polite...

Keystone will blow you off but its entertaining to watch them do it...

Let us know the outcome...

Now for the legal stuff -- there are about 8000 laws that cover this type of incident -- but all of them will be negated if the dealer says "can't seem to find anything wrong" -- and he will say that if he thinks that this is going to cost him ANYTHING -- (ie you yell at him about the food or propane)

so be nice to the dealer -- he IS your friend...

.


----------

